# Creep Acres Home Haunt 2011



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Before I say anything I just want to apolagise because I haven't really been on the forum since this time last year , but I'll try to get back into the habit of posting more often. I've mainly been doing youtube vlogs about the haunt construction, so if you have a youtube chanel definately subscribe as we get closer to next year.

Here's a quick walkthrough of the haunt this year, the whole thing was themed as a hillbilly barbeque joint that turned evil and started killing humans. It took up 2 thirds of a 3 car garage and also about half of the corresponding driveway. This camera's not the gratest in low light, but you get the idea of what's going on. Over 3 nights we had between 2 and 3 hundred people come through, so not great, but definately not bad.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

OK well that didn't work...
heres a link to the video


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet that ceiling dropper got some scares


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like the ceiling crasher! Most people aren't looking above them when they walk through a haunt so that's a great scare.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually the ceiling crasher got a few scares but not nearly as many as I would have hoped  I'm nbot sure if it was the actor or what (I never acted that scene) but it didn't go as well as I had planned.

Thanks for the feedback though guys, and everything pretty much went great overall, very few negative reviews.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, so much work went into that! I love Uncle Bubba's BBQ, the ceiling guy, the duplicate room and the drop panel. Man, I bet you really had some people screaming to get out of there! Love it!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A great haunt RP. I also loved the falling ceiling guy. If anything, I'd add a word of caution about the last scare chasing kids into the street area. That's scary, lol.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Vlad said:


> A great haunt RP. I also loved the falling ceiling guy. If anything, I'd add a word of caution about the last scare chasing kids into the street area. That's scary, lol.


You are like the perfect father who watches his kid run circles around the coffee table until the kid hits the corner and falls down... you then jump up and scream "Careful!"

No cautioning people on November 19th for scares they performed on Oct 31, Dad.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Vlad said:


> A great haunt RP. I also loved the falling ceiling guy. If anything, I'd add a word of caution about the last scare chasing kids into the street area. That's scary, lol.


Sorry, I agree here. The street is right there. The state of mind is to get away, not look for cars.

I like the fall guy above.

Good work.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Great job RP...everyone has said this but Ill say it again, I love that ceiling crasher...great scare and the video camera in the beginning was a great idea, great distraction.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys!

About the saw chase, on Halloween we basically have about 10-30 people at all times standing around the haunt and into the street, so at the end of the haunt, people were getting chased into a small crowd of people who were already in the street. Thanks for the concern though guys, I honestly hadn't even thought about it so next year I'll plan on re-routing the saw chase.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

The Rotten Pumpkin said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys!
> 
> About the saw chase, on Halloween we basically have about 10-30 people at all times standing around the haunt and into the street, so at the end of the haunt, people were getting chased into a small crowd of people who were already in the street. Thanks for the concern though guys, I honestly hadn't even thought about it so next year I'll plan on re-routing the saw chase.


We have the same problem with our haunt. We have a "security" minion at the end of the driveway to slow folks down, he basically stretches out his arms and is a human warning sign...but we also have people all over the street helping with car and crowd control, too. We found having some hanging barrier cloth cut in strips at the end of the driveway where they exit makes a visual barrier that also helps slow them down. Most folks won't run through those without worrying about what is on the other side.

Looks like you had a lot of fun building...glad your night went awesome.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I liked it too. It had a "Dangerous" feel to it. I won't comment on the saw chase since you seem to have that covered for next year.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Loved this! Excellent job!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Great job sir!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Thanks for the kind words!*

EDIT: The website has been changed to http://www.creepacres.com/

In other news, this year I'm moving to a small farm with a 2,000 sf shop. As of right now, I'm planning on a haunted cornfield and then a flow-through haunt in the shop. It shold be fun! Be sure to keep checking the YouTube chanel over the summer, I'll probably be vlogging quite a bit of the build once we get moved in!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Very cool ceiling crasher!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome!!!! well done!


----------

